# Rosalie Bradford, my Grandma and I



## squeezablysoft (Dec 23, 2017)

Neither Grandma nor I ever got as big as Ms. Bradford but I do see a resemblance. 

View attachment AR-608128088.jpg


View attachment Veolinda_Margherita_Curley_Farmer_SSHS_Class_of_1946_medium.jpg


----------

